# Tired Old Iron = Redneck Go Cart



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2012)

Mad Max ain't got nothin' on this 'ol boy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool- watching it sit there and bounce up and down makes my poor ol back hurt though............


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 24, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool- watching it sit there and bounce up and down makes my poor ol back hurt though............



Now that's pretty cool! What was even funnier was that the ad by google said "Want to start you NASCAR career?"


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 25, 2012)

Very very cool machine. I think my butt would be numb from the vibrations though. 
Very cool


----------

